# Small mh



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Not sure where to post this . . .

What is there that is purpose-built, but only as big as a people carrier for example ?

We have sold our 5m Hymer and while waiting to replace it are really enjoying the freedom of a Land Rover, when the SatNav lands us in tiny village streets, it doesn't matter at all.
Staying in rented accommodation, moving arround Spain at the moment but would also like to pack the luggage into cupboards and have a brew-up, knock up the odd meal, maybx a few overnitghts, what is possible ? 

Thanks in advance !

Helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

How about a Romahome Linky

Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How about a Land Rover Safari estate. convert the back end to a small kitchenette.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or even a caravan, that you leave on site during your wanderings

tony


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*small mh*

Well many thanks for all the replies folks, the Romahome is a start.

There must be something similar, purpose-built, with a decent engine and good suspension.

We usually buy and sell on a site which comprises mobile.de, automobile.fr and an Italian site, but don't know how that sort of vehicle is classified.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen, why not make use of what you've already got and bung a rooftent on top of the Landie, stick a campingaz grill in the back and bobs yer uncle.

Just google maggiollina..










Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There's also the new Luner Camping Car which seems to fit the bill for what you want. 

Ron


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

See Blobstas first time buy post ande have a look at the Mitsubishi Delicia awesome


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

How about a Mazda Bongo.
http://www.bongofury.co.uk/


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Bilbo's have been building small vans since 1977, and base their current range on a VW T5. The short wheelbase is less than 5m.

http://www.bilbos.com/range/

South Godstone in Surrey is a long way from Correze, but their website is fine and it's possible to request a brochure. A good second hand van might be worth considering.

(P.S. An elderly solo camper slowly climb the ladder into his Maggiolina in France. He then lifted the ladder in beside him, and I realised the difficulty he would have getting back down if someone had pinched it during the night.)


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*small mh*

Thanks all, will look some of those up !

Pete, the trouble is the Freelander is already full of 2 suitcases and all the bits and bobs you need for 2 months plus away from home.

Also travelling through Spain for example, we feel we need to be able to park in a city and leave the vehicle with no luggage showing !

Also really like the purpose-built vans like the Hymers . . . if we can find what we want, can then look for it, probably in Germany.

Helen and David


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If you had a Hymer the you'll know how well built they are, so why not have a look at one of the original Exsis seems to me that would fit the bill.

http://www.freewebs.com/exsisowners/

Wobby


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Or even a caravan,
> tony


Tony, will you stop swearing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would not want anything without a Shower and Toilet.

Have you considered this?

Trev


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: small mh*



hmh said:


> Thanks all, will look some of those up !
> 
> Pete, the trouble is the Freelander is already full of 2 suitcases and all the bits and bobs you need for 2 months plus away from home.
> 
> ...


Let us know what and why when you buy, as well as what you think of the vehicle.

Wobby


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*small mh*

Many thanks all !

Will definitely be commenting when we find something !

The other problem is we live in France and it has to be LHD, but now we have a slightly better idea of possibilities, will have another look at German and French websites.

But probably not until March when I get home to the desktop computer . . .

Helen


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

I was interested in this post particularly as about a year ago we started to feel as you do. We had had great times in our motorhome but decided we wanted to try something new when we came to change. Here are some of my thoughts.

We now have a Bilbo nexa short wheel base. It fits easily into car park spaces and we use it for day trips and for overnight stops en route to holiday lets. 
We use it for longer breaks but dont make so much use of aires now. We need the campsite facilities. (Although we have a proper on board toilet, I do like a good shower too.) We are happy with this compromise as we had started to find more and more aires that seemed too tightly packed. Acsi site prices are pretty reasonable too.
Minimising has not been such a problem. We specifically chose a hightop to give us more storage space. Being able to move from front to back easily and the warmth of a solid roof rather than a lifting roof was important to us. We have never been so tidy in our lives but it's surprising how much stuff you don't need! 
We recently spent a fortnight in the Moselle/Luxembourg area. For one week we had a holiday let and for the other.we used different campsites. Each day we were able to easily drive out and find a super riverside spot for lunch.  ( No need to find a motorhome space for us and no problem popping into town for a restaurant meal either.) 
We would not have missed the motorhome experience but we are really enjoying the flexibility of being able to use our Bilbo as a camper or a day tripper and still be able to easily pull up for a night in a hotel if we require! Our Bilbo is on an automatic VW (because of hubby's dodgy knee!) and gives a fabulous car like drive. 
Good luck with whatever you decide!
Shirley


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*small mh*

Shirley, thanks so much for that and sorry to be so long replying, we are still in Spain and busy being on holiday .. .

In fact we fell into this situation, we put the van up for sale and it sold in September and beg. Oct we went away with the kids to a house by a beach in Sardinia, then continued round the island after they had gone back, and made it up as we went along as we had not yet replaced the camper.

It turned out we could rent a flat for 1, 2 or 3 days at a time, and moved on like that for the rest of the month, very much like camping.

We don't like campsites much, we find them expensive, you are gazing at the back of someone's caravan, have to pay for showers you don't use (I'm talking Jan / Feb now). Probably partly because we were in tourism and lived and worked on campsites on and off. For us the beauty of campervans is to find an aire or a port or layby, peace and quiet, hopefully a view.

Whatever we get next needs to be LHD and small enough to count as Category 1 on an autoroute . . .will report back when we find it !

Cheers all !

Helen


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Helen

Recently at the Scottish Show at the SECC in Glasgow. Not to impressed with what was on offer, even from Hobby and Hymer, then went through to the small hall where the accessories were, and found an absolute gem.
Never seen one before, a 'Wingamm Micro'. On a VW base, LHD, Auto and 5.3 m. Not cheap but beautifully put together, but I am not sure about the two suitcase thing.

Stewart.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Wingamms are lovely, similar but probably cheaper is the "Tikro". Saw one on an aire today. A fully featured coachbuilt with a panel vans 2.07m width.

http://www.tikro.eu/Tikro-Reisemobile-mit-hoechs.4.0.html

Kev


----------

